# سؤال في تحضير محلول قياسي



## أبو يوسف الشامي (13 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
ممكن أي حد يشرح لي كيف ممكن حضر محلول 1N iodine solution 
أنا بصراحة وجدت الطريقة بس ما فهمتها بمعنى ما فهمت الكميات 
رجاء الموضوع مستعجل
ولكم جزيل الشكر

مرفق مع المشاركة طريقة تحضير 0.1N


----------



## eng-Tarik (13 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ العزيز أبو يوسف الشامي من أجل تحضير محلول اليود 1n نقوم بمايلي:
1- نذوب 400غ من يوديد البوتاسيوم Ki في بالون عياري سعة 1 ليتر وذلك باضافة 250مل ماء مقطر اليه.
2- نضيف 126.9غ يود حر I2 الى البالون العياري ونذوبها .
3-نكمل الحجم في البالون العياري حتى العلامة بالماء المقطر . فنحصل على محلول اليود 1n .
نحفظ المحلول السابق في زجاجة عاتمة.
للتأكد من عيارية محلول اليود نقم بمايلي:
1- نحضر محلول تيوسلفات الصوديوم 1n كمايلي:
نذوب 158غ من حبيبات تيوسلفات الصوديوم بالماء المقطر حتى الليتر في بالون عياري 1 ليتر.
2-نحضر مطبوخ النشاء كمشعر كمايلي:
نأخذ 2غ نشاء ونضيف 100مل ماء مقطر اليها في بيشر500مل ثم نضعه على السخانة حتى تزول عكارة المحلول ويصبح رائق.
-- نقوم الآنبالمعايرة كما يلي:
نأخذ 20مل من محلول التيوسلفات المحضر في أرلينماير 250مل ونضيف اليه 50مل ماء مقطر مع 2مل كاشف مطبوخ النشاء ثم نعاير بمحلول اليود ونوقف المعايرة عند بدء ظهور اللون الزرق ولحساب نظامية اليود المحضر نطبق المعادلة
نظامية اليودn = (نظامية تيوسلفات الصوديوم* 20 )\ حجم اليود المستهلك في المعايرة
فمثلا اذا كان حجم اليود المستهلك=20مل فان 
نظامية اليود = 1*20\20 =1n


----------



## أبو يوسف الشامي (13 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
أولاً شكراً لك أخي الكريم
ثانياً المشكلة عندي في 126.9 غ يود حر لماذا 126.9 ولم تكن 253.8
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng-Tarik (13 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ياأخي الكريم أن ال 126.9غ/مول هي الكتلة المولية لليود ونحن هنا نحتاج الى كتلة مول واحد والذي هو 126.9غ وليس 253.8غ كما تتصور


----------



## أبو يوسف الشامي (13 أكتوبر 2008)

يعني هل المول يعتبر في هذه الحالة على أساس I أم I2

رجاء راجع الرابط التالي
http://www.jtbaker.com/msds/englishhtml/i2680.htm


----------



## أبو يوسف الشامي (14 أكتوبر 2008)

للرفع للضرورة


----------



## طارق البياتي (18 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووور ماقصرت جزاكم الله


----------

